# Looking for the gbatemp mascot pic !



## BoneMonkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking for the gbatemp mascot pic !

im looking for a pic of the head of the gbatemp mascot for a sig im making anyone got any ?


----------



## Qpido (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes I do.







Q~


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 10, 2007)

What 'bout the new one?

- Sam


----------



## Qpido (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow I totally forgot we had a new one!

Just copy paste it out of the GBATemp banner is best I think....

Q~


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 10, 2007)

There isn't one yet, though Jumpman mentioned he was thinking of making one in the contest thread a couplea weeks back. He's been rather busy though, could PM him and ask


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 10, 2007)

I knew my crappy art contest entry would be good for something!
Cut-Paste-Lather-Rinse-Repeat


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank me later.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be making one in vector of our new mascot once April is over. Right now I've got more homework then you can shake a stick at


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice thats a picture of ME!! I am so popular


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2007)

o man! now ur all that and a bag of chips!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/sarcasm]


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> o man! now ur all that and a bag of chips!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  humm I wish I/he was...


----------

